# A buddy wants to give me his Wilson 10 ft



## Lost andnotin Space (May 19, 2018)

is he simply offering to let me haul his garbage away or is there merit or value to these dishes in this day and age?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

well, if you'll mount it with an actuator and will install good "digital" eg PLL LNB you could pull news-feeds and back-haul high bandwidth events ... for start see lyngsat dot com

[it was interesting to see Oscar interviews w/out cuts online]


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

How much do you want to play with electronics?????????????????

The greatest value is going to be it's scrap value but it could be educational.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it will not cripple your hobby to just electronics, but to high PQ and online shots for TV networks

any antenna and STB/DVR could be turned to a scrapyard to downplay valuable stuff , it just open mind person will see it and use it for challenging tasks


----------



## puremagix (Jan 11, 2020)

Lost andnotin Space said:


> is he simply offering to let me haul his garbage away or is there merit or value to these dishes in this day and age?


My advice would be take it. Here's a website that list most of the Free channels available on the 10 footer. www.sathint.com Lyngesat.com is another. I have 9 dishes, 5 C-band, 4 Ku, and I pay no subscription. Setup is relatively easy, especially if the dish is from your general area. Just loosen the bolts that hold it on the pole, and move it to your pole once you get it in.

DO NOT touch the elevation or offset adjustments. Once you get your pole set, you could be watching TV in less than 2 hours. May want to a site survey to check and see if you have trees in the way. Be careful not to damage the dish when moving it. It's worth moving if you have a good location. Here's a photo of my setup.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

puremagix said:


> 5 C-band


I see an actuator on first one &#8230; do you have 5 IRDs to watch 5 different programs simultaneously ?


----------

